# Was tun gegen die Hitze?



## LiangZhou (9. Juli 2010)

Lang hats gedauert, doch jetzt ist der Sommer da. Ich weiß ja nicht wie es woanders aussieht, bei uns ist es aber sehr schwül und Wind lässt sicht auch nicht blicken. 

Wie geht ihr damit um? Habt ihr altbewährte Hausmittelchen? Täglich Schwimmbad gehen kann man ja auch nicht ;D Oder läuft ihr zuhause nur in der Unterwäsche rum?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Oder läuft ihr zuhause nur in der Unterwäsche rum?



Definitiv JA. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgens und Abends schön lüften, tagsüber alles verdunkeln. Ventilator an (hilft nicht viel aber ist schon erfrischend) und nassen Lappen aufn Kopf. Ich werde am Wochenende nur ins Schwimmbad gehen, mehr nicht. Perfektes Zockerwetter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Juli 2010)

Ich lege meine Boxershorts ins Gefrierfach.
Und für die Freundin ne Packung OB


----------



## WofKaizor (9. Juli 2010)

wir habn n See im Dorf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pvenohr (9. Juli 2010)

Die Handinnenflächen mit kaltem Wasser zu waschen hilft dabei die Körpertemperatur zu regulieren. Viel zu trinken ist im Moment auch sehr wichtig!


----------



## Crucial² (9. Juli 2010)

Morgens vor der Arbeit:
Alle Fenster kippen, Vorhang so zu ziehen dass zwar noch ordentlich Luft durchkommt, aber trotzdem die Pralle Sonne abgehalten wird. So können sich die Zimmer nicht aufhitzen.

Abends vorm Schlafen gehen:
Alle Fenster weit auf reißen dass die kühlere Nachtluft ins Haus kommt. Nach ner halben Stunde dann die Vorhänge zu machen damit man nicht vom Licht geweckt wird.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2010)

machs wie ich richt dir ein zimmer im keller ein (im besten fall auf der nordseite) da ists superkühl und n gefrierschrank mit eis ist auch imme rin der nähe :>


----------



## Ellesmere (9. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> [...]
> Und für die Freundin ne Packung OB



Iiihh...ich hoffe du hast deinen Tip selbst ausprobiert ?! Ja, ich weiss als Junge hat man da zwar keine grosse Auswahl der "Anwendungsgebiete" aber Tipps sollten schon erprobt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw.: Erfahrungsbericht pls^^

btt:

Machs so, wie die Vorredner - abdunkeln (Aussenjalousien) und nur früh morgens und spät abends lüften. Ventilator ist auch muss !


----------



## Vanth1 (9. Juli 2010)

Kommst an nem ventilator nicht vorbei!
Hab einen direkt neben mir.Lüftet Pc und mich ^^

Nen Kumpel von mir hat ne Klimaanlage.....Ich glaub ich ziehe demnächst bei ihm ein


----------



## yves1993 (9. Juli 2010)

Need wasserdichten PC, wasserdichten Bildschirm, wasserdirchte Tasta, wasserdichte Maus etc + jede Menge Sauerstofflaschen, und unter Wasser im Schwimmbad zocken!

Wär irgendwie geil....naja da wäre noch das problem mit der Verschwommenheit :x


Oh Gott, auf welche Gedanken einen diese Hitze bringen ey...

Naja Tagsüber so wenig wie möglich bewegen, Ventilator an, Haus verdunkeln und n eiskaltes Bier.

Abends dann richtig schön mit Kumpels draußen feiern/ rumchillen, auch Fahrrad fahren bei 25° in der Nacht hilft auch wenns kontraproduktiv klingt, der fahrtwind macht die Anstrengung mehr als wett.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. Juli 2010)

WofKaizor schrieb:


> wir habn n See im Dorf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann tut mal was gegen die Überschwemmung ... man man.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich lege meine Boxershorts ins Gefrierfach.



Ist dein Name Cristopher Turk? XD


Also ich mach hier abends die Tür von meinem Balkon auf, im Wohnzimmer die Terassentür und die beiden Türen dazwischen, weil wegen Durchzug und so.

Was mir aber extrem hilft, ist ne Wanne mit kaltem Wasser und die Füße rein. Gibt nix Besseres, um sich abzukühlen, find ich...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Juli 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ist dein Name Cristopher Turk? XD



Nein. Ich mag's da unten nur einfach schön kühl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Nein. Ich mag's da unten nur einfach schön kühl.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich find leider das Video grad nicht. Aber GENAU DAS sagt Turk, als er die Boxershorts aus dem Gefrierfach holt xD


----------



## Thoor (9. Juli 2010)

Warum soll ich was gegen die Hitze tun? Ich liebe dieses Wetter, kann von mir aus 365 Tage im Jahr 35 Grad und stahlblauer Himmel sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Warum soll ich was gegen die Hitze tun? Ich liebe dieses Wetter, kann von mir aus 365 Tage im Jahr 35 Grad und stahlblauer Himmel sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Igitt.


----------



## Thoor (9. Juli 2010)

Pffff nichts als Kellerasseln hier ._.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Pffff nichts als Kellerasseln hier ._.


Auf den Wolkenkratzern obendrauf ist 80 °C, da würde ich au lieber in den Keller gehen. :O


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Juli 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Naja Tagsüber so wenig wie möglich bewegen, Ventilator an, Haus verdunkeln und n eiskaltes Bier.
> 
> *Abends dann richtig schön mit Kumpels draußen feiern/ rumchillen*


Bist du wahnsinnig? gerade Abends wenn es abkühlt, wird[font="arial, sans-serif"] es SCHWÜL Oo und damit für mich noch wärmer... [/font]


----------



## Rayon (9. Juli 2010)

Ventilator, viel unterwegs sein (vorwiegend in Ruhe laufen.. durch den schatten *g*) und die pralle Mittagssonne meiden. Die Abendsonne aufm Balkon zum Bräunen nutzen, vieeel trinken und Alkohol erst wenns Kühler wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Juli 2010)

Arghs...komme gerade vom Dirtjumpen (Fahrradfahren) zurück.....
hab 15 Minuten "Blumen gegossen" mit einem Wasserschlauch und trage jetzt nasse Shorts.

@yves

Ich muss Sam voll einstimmen, ich kann teilwiese nicht einschlafen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte grade ein paar Stunden lang Mineralwasser im Gefrierfach...Jetzt ist es halb vereist. <3

Bloß hatte das so einen Druck als ichs aufmachte..hätte ich zu lange gewartet wäre die Flasche geplatzt.


----------



## Vanth1 (9. Juli 2010)

Ich war in der Hitze draußen,macht spaß,alle gut gelaunt,mädels halten sich schön kurz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 allerdings sollte man nicht zulang in der prallen sonne steht oder nicht bus fahren oder andere öffentliche verkehrsmittel nutzen.....das ist so schlimm......
Ich freu mich auf mein Auto -.-


----------



## shadow24 (9. Juli 2010)

hehe,frag mal davatars chef...der hat schon die richtige Lösung:barfuss im Büro rumlaufen
wer ne kellerwohnungv bei dem wetter hat,hat schon gewonnen.wer nicht muss morgens nach dem aufstehen 10 min durchlüften und dann abdunkeln den tag über.bringt schon mal etwas.
wer im büro sitzt leichte kleidung tragen,(soweit es möglich ist) udn tatsächlich WARME Getränke trinken.fragt mal Wüstenbewohner...
draussen,soweit man nicht z.B.Handwerker, ist alle körperlichen arbeiten auf ein minimum beschränken udn wenns geht nach der arbeit im see oder freibad abkühlen....abends dann nochmal HEISS duschen.wenn man dann rauskommt aus der dusche kommt ein das sogar kühl vor in der wohnung....T-Shirt oder shorts für die nacht tatsächlich vorher in kühschrank legen und dann vorm schlafen gehen anziehen.
fettiges Essen würde ich auf ein minimum beschränken und stattdessen salate und leichte kost futtern.gerade abends,sonst wirds noch schwerer mit dem einschlafen...
und wer ne klimaanlage ständig laufen hat,hat bald ne erkältung....


----------



## Xondor (9. Juli 2010)

Zum Haus am See fahren und im Schatten des Bootshauses im Hängesessel über dem Wasser liegen und naja: baden...

In der Stad, so wie jetzt, sterbe ich leider. Wenns ganz argh is wandere ich zur ausziehcouch, die steht in einem Zimmer mit großer Fensterfront, da gehts dann ganz gut.

Es gibts nichts schlimmeres als Hitze wenn man schlafen will :/


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Juli 2010)

Ich hab ein Schweißband welches ich immer mit eiskaltem Wasser volllaufen lasse um die Pulsadern kühl zu halten


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. Juli 2010)

schlafe im kühlraum ^^ 
ne spaß schlafe auf balkon da kommt gut wind und is nicht so warm ^^


----------



## yves1993 (9. Juli 2010)

Mh naja nachts ists draußen angenehmer als tagsüber O.o

Ich will ja gerne rausgehen aber länger als ne halbe Stunde draußen was unternehmen ist net wirklich drin ohne dass mir übel wird etc....

Abends aber net da ists 20° auch wenns schwül ist, zB der Fahrtwind beim Fahrrad fahren ist angenehm.

Naja jeder empfindet das anders....^^


BTW: Das Beste ist eh bei der "Hitze in der Nacht" draußen zu Zelten. Im Garten oder auch gerne mal woanders Campen...

Naja nicht jeder hat ein Zelt.
Das was ich am Sommer eh am meisten mag sind die Gewitter am Ende der Hitzewelle die dann so richtig bämsen abkühlung bringen, und im Regen bei 25° nachts rumzulaufen bei dem einzigartigen Geruch der dabei ensteht einfach nur herrlich und eigentlich auch sehr selten (zumindest bei uns)


----------



## Damokles (10. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte die Schnauze voll und hab mir nun nen Pool in den Garten gestellt. 
Sehr erfrischend!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (10. Juli 2010)

Alle Türen auf
Schön alles ab dunkeln
Ventilatoren aufstellen
Alles ausziehn bis auf die Unterhose.


So wird das ganze erträglich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Juli 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Alle Türen auf
> Schön alles ab dunkeln
> Ventilatoren aufstellen
> Alles ausziehn bis auf die Unterhose.
> ...


Bloß hast du jetzt Hausverbot in der Schule. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (10. Juli 2010)

Tjaja heute soll wohl der wärmste Tag sein...

Erwartungen liegen bei 35-39° *_*



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bloß hast du jetzt Hausverbot in der Schule.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei uns wars ohne T-Shirt in der Sporthalle und im Pausenhof erlaubt...Natürlich nur die männlichen Schüler... *hust*
Und wohl auch weils die letzten Tage warn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja CoD MW 2 aufm Beamer in der Klasse zu zocken > all.


----------



## Deanne (10. Juli 2010)

An folgende Tipps halte ich mich momentan:

- Wohnung abdunkeln
- Ventilator aufstellen (oder Handventilator benutzen)
- Viel Wasser trinken
- Leichte und gesunde Ernährung
- Keine schwarze Kleidung tragen (zieht Wärme an)
- Nachts Fenster offen lassen
- Flipflops ins Kühlfach
- Leichte Bodylotion ins Kühlfach und eincremen
- Mittagssonne meiden


----------



## Dominau (10. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bloß hast du jetzt Hausverbot in der Schule.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Da ich einen Adoniskörper habe wir das ganze erlaubt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Juli 2010)

Ich hab die Beste Lösung!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Juli 2010)

Alkohol ist ne schlechte Idee. Um das bazubauen wird viel Energie benötigt und du wirst schwitzen...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Juli 2010)

Ich Schwitze im moment auch ohne Alk... kommt auch nicht mehr drauf an. ^^


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2010)

Mein Trick:
Ab Abend, wenn ich schlafen will/soll, dusch ich mich mit eisigklatem wasser die Beine ab. Seeeehr erfrischend und wenn man sich danach inlegt, ein gutes schlafmittel.


----------



## EspCap (10. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich hab die Beste Lösung!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dafür könnte ich mich auch begeistern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juli 2010)

Tee trinken \o/


----------



## Arosk (10. Juli 2010)

Ganzen Tag Fenster zulassen und die Rollläden relativ unten halten, in der Nacht aufreißen ... Gestern waren 10 Grad zum Pennen echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Raumtemperatur jetzt grad 19° C, Außentemperatur 33° C


----------



## Lillyan (10. Juli 2010)

Ich hab meine Badewanne mit lauwarmen Wasser gefüllt und ein Olivenöl-Feige-Bad reingemacht... wenns mir zu warm wird spring ich 5 Minuten rein und alles ist wieder gut


----------



## Edou (10. Juli 2010)

Von mir aus könnens 40° sein, solange ICH VERDAMMTE LUFT ZUM ATMEN HAB (Kühle luft). Ansonsten kann ich nicht Richtig pennen. :<<<

Aber sonst mach ichs wie Arosk


----------



## Tyro (10. Juli 2010)

Ich liebe ja meine (überwiegend) schwarzen Band-Shirts, aber bei so nem Wetter müssen diese auch mal knalligen Farben weichen, naja, ansonsten halt die gängigen Tipps mit Abdunkeln und so und so wenig Alkohol wie möglich trinken, ist zwar nicht jedermanns Sache, aber bei so nem Wetter auch noch nen Kater, dann würdich eingehen!

mfg
Tyro

PS: Meine ganzen Allgergien machen das Wetter nicht gerade angenehmer!


----------



## yves1993 (10. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ganzen Tag Fenster zulassen und die Rollläden relativ unten halten, in der Nacht aufreißen ... Gestern waren 10 Grad zum Pennen echt geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie zum Teufel bringst du es fertig 10° im Zimmer zu bekommen?!

-.- Bei uns steigt die Temperatur nachts nicht unter 24° und sowieso kommt mal garkeine Luft in mein Zimmer selbst bei "Durchzug" ....


----------



## Dweencore (10. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht mit einer Klimaanlage??


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2010)

Strandmuschel holen und mit Wasser füllen


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Strandmuschel holen und mit Wasser füllen



Man brauch keine Strandmuschel... man kann auch ne ganz normale Schale benutzen...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Juli 2010)

Also ich befeuchte mir auch alle paar Minuten das Gesicht mit Wasser (auch die Arme je anch dem). Dann schwitzt man nicht so. Man muss es halt alle paar Minuten machen, aber dass isses glaube ich wert. Und bei den Fenstern den Rolladen dreiviertels runter machen und das Fenster weit aufmachen, dass Luft durchzieht und das Wasser auf der Haut gut verdunsten kann. Dieser Vorgang heißt Evaporation. Dem Körper wird Wärme entzogen, die zum Verdunsten dann nötig ist. Außerdem herrscht eine Konvektion: Durch den Wind wird auch noh warme Luft auf der Haut abgetragen. Wenns über 37 Grad is (was es im Zimmer eigentlich net haben sollte) wirkt die Konvektion aber leider in die andere Richtung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthaslight (10. Juli 2010)

Klimaanlage anschalten...


----------



## Vanth1 (10. Juli 2010)

sollte man wirklich das fenster nicht öffnen wenn amn sich im zimmer befindet?
Und due pc wenn amn ihn nicht benutzt nicht anlassen in der hitze hab ich auch gehört^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Juli 2010)

Pc nicht an lassen? Oo so lange der Gut gekühlt ist.. sehe ich kein Problem. 

und Fenster zu und Pc im Selben raum finde ich eine Schlechte Idee, da der Pc das zimmer aufheizt.


----------



## EspCap (10. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Pc nicht an lassen? Oo so lange der Gut gekühlt ist.. sehe ich kein Problem.



Klar ist der Rechner gut gekühlt. Aber irgenwohin muss ja die heisse Luft aus dem Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (10. Juli 2010)

Mh funzt dieser Galileo Tipp mit den Wasserschalen wirklich? Wollte es heute evtl ausprobieren aber bisher hab ich dem nicht wirklich glauben geschenkt... Naja mal abwarten.


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Juli 2010)

Ich wohne eingebaut und habe KEINERLEI durchzug.
Sprich hier herrschen grade 30 grad in meinem Zimmer.

UND ICH HABE KEINEN VENTILATOR PARAT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Remor (10. Juli 2010)

Natürliche Klimanlage ( Achtung extrem Wasserverschwendung ) :
Dusche öffnen, eiskaltes Wasser einstellen, eine Art fontäne machen, Alle Türen aufmachen, alle Fenster zumachen, rolladen runter, und nun die Kalte Luft der Dusche in der Wohnung mit Ventilatoren zirkulieren lassen
Nach ein paar stunden ist die Wohnung auf 20° ( Wenn ihr eine Dachwohnung habt, fail)
Achtung, Luftfeuchtigkeit steigt extrem, ist dafür schön Kühl.


----------



## Dominau (10. Juli 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ich wohne eingebaut und habe KEINERLEI durchzug.
> Sprich hier herrschen grade 30 grad in meinem Zimmer.
> 
> UND ICH HABE KEINEN VENTILATOR PARAT!
> ...



Armes Blizz.
Ich stell meinen Ventilator eine Stufe höher, nur für dich.


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Juli 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Armes Blizz.
> Ich stell meinen Ventilator eine Stufe höher, nur für dich.



Bring mir lieber deinen Ventilator vorbei. :/


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. Juli 2010)

Keller ftw. Hier ist es schön kühl


----------



## Kehrin (11. Juli 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Need wasserdichten PC, wasserdichten Bildschirm, wasserdirchte Tasta, wasserdichte Maus etc + jede Menge Sauerstofflaschen, und unter Wasser im Schwimmbad zocken!
> 
> Wär irgendwie geil....naja da wäre noch das problem mit der Verschwommenheit :x



Also so etwas wie ein Wasserdichtes Notebook 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Man brauch keine Strandmuschel... man kann auch ne ganz normale Schale benutzen...



Strandmuscheln sind aber cooler!


----------



## Vanth1 (11. Juli 2010)

Also,rolladen unten,festenr zu,ventilator an und trotzdem ists unerträglich :s


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Strandmuscheln sind aber cooler!




Wie bitte?


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> Also,rolladen unten,festenr zu,ventilator an und trotzdem ists unerträglich :s



Keine Wärmedämmung am Haus?


----------



## Dweencore (11. Juli 2010)

Nur morgends und abends lüften. Denn sonst zieht die Hitze herein. Beim Lüften dann möglichst Durchzug herstellen.
Wärme abstrahlende Geräte möglichst ausschalten.(Computer,TV usw)
Ich versuche meinen Körper auch immer möglichst feucht zuhalten , also Waschlappen nass machen und über die Arme wischen.


----------



## Zangor (12. Juli 2010)

Ich leg mir ein nasses Handtuch über die Schulter, zwischendurch kann man sich damit abreiben, mal einen Zipfel auf den Kopf packen...nehm mir auch eins nachts zum zudecken. Viel Wasser, dann und wann ein kühles Weissbier. Ventilator ist nicht für meine Gelenke.


----------



## Kaldreth (12. Juli 2010)

Problem ist allerdings nicht das Wochenende zu Hause sondern jetzt auf Arbeit im Büro. Morgens schon 35 grad und ich schätze heute Mittag werden es ca. 38 sein ;(. Da kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr konzentriert arbeiten!


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juli 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Problem ist allerdings nicht das Wochenende zu Hause sondern jetzt auf Arbeit im Büro. Morgens schon 35 grad und ich schätze heute Mittag werden es ca. 38 sein ;(. Da kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr konzentriert arbeiten!



solltest dir diese seite mal zu gemüte führen.nach den neuesten Richtlinien gilt ein Arbeitsplatz ab 35 Grad nicht mehr als solcher!!!!
aber wie hier beschrieben ist nicht die Aussentemeperatur massgeblich,sondern die Bürotemperatur(wegen Klimaanlage).unser Chef kauft seit einer Woche immer Selterkisten für die Mitarbeiter.da kann man sich frei dran bedienen.aber nachmittags hält man es hier auch kaum noch aus.werd wohl mal heute die Temperatur hier im Büro messen...
http://www.felser.de/hitzefrei-arbeitnehmer-arbeitsrecht.htm


----------



## Kaldreth (12. Juli 2010)

Danke für den Link! Ich werde auf jeden Fall mit meinem Chef reden und den Dresscode lockern lassen! sitze im Moment noch mit Jeans und Hemd im Büro...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Juli 2010)

Oo Selbst ich als verkaufter darf ihr Kurzen Hosen und so gar Muskel Shirt (gut das weniger aber wir dürften) rum laufen, und wir haben Kunden Kontakt.....  Und ich glaub im Moment interessiert es so oder so niemanden ob man passend angezogen ist....


----------



## Kaldreth (12. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Oo Selbst ich als verkaufter darf ihr Kurzen Hosen und so gar Muskel Shirt (gut das weniger aber wir dürften) rum laufen, und wir haben Kunden Kontakt..... Und ich glaub im Moment interessiert es so oder so niemanden ob man passend angezogen ist....



tja so ist das bei uns und ich hab mit Kunden nichts zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und einige Kollegen laufen schon mit dicken schweißflecken rum


----------



## Makalvian (12. Juli 2010)

So heiß wie es geht duschen danach kommt dir die Temperatur deiner Umgebung direkt Kühler vor und ne Kühltasche mit Premium Pils sind sowieso noch 3 Paletten vom RaB übrig geblieben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. Juli 2010)

Ich empfehle bei langem Aufenthalt in der Sonne, vor allem über den Mittag, nen Hut zu tragen. Hatte letztens zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben nen Sonnenstich o_O Nicht allzu angenehm sag ich Euch.


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Juli 2010)

Ich lauf in Boxer rum und wickel mir immer ein nasses Tuch um Kopf ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich lauf in Boxer rum und wickel mir immer ein nasses Tuch um Kopf ^^



Immer noch kein Beta-Invite !? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ups OT... werde mir gleich ne ganze Ladung Eis kaufen, lecker und kalt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Immer noch kein Beta-Invite !?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nee >.<

Bin auch grad am Eis essen ^^


----------



## Deanne (12. Juli 2010)

Ich habe heute einen USB-Ventilator bekommen, den ich an meine Tastatur angeschlossen habe. Nette Sache, macht das zocken angenehmer.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juli 2010)

Erst ne lauwarme Dusche und dann nen kühles Corona mit nem schnell zusammengeschnibbeltem Salat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. Juli 2010)

Zuhause nur in Boxer mit nem Ventilator neben mir, dabei Fenster auf kippen und min. 2 mal am Tag einskalt duschen...dazu jede Menge kaltes Wasser trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Volcon (12. Juli 2010)

Ich dusche jeden Tag 2-3 Mal und trockne mich nich ao viel ab dann ist die Sonne ganz erträglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (12. Juli 2010)

Oben ohne (ehehe) mit nem nassen pali umgehangen, dazu kaltes wasser & 2x am tag duschen :-)


----------



## EspCap (12. Juli 2010)

Stürme beschwören. Alles andere ist doch lame.


----------



## WeRkO (12. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Stürme beschwören. Alles andere ist doch lame.



Brauch ich nicht, Sommergewitter haben wir atm ungefähr 1 pro Tag :-)


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Juli 2010)

Ventilator, Melonen essen, Wasser in Kühlschrank stellen, Eis essen, regelmäßig kalt duschen.


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Brauch ich nicht, Sommergewitter haben wir atm ungefähr 1 pro Tag :-)



HA!!12 zwei bis dreimal!


----------



## yves1993 (13. Juli 2010)

Mit den Kleidern in den Pool springen, ohne abzutrocknen wieder raus, und wenn nixmehr tropft wieder ins Haus.

Bei mir hats ca ne Stunde lang feucht aber kühl gehalten, funktioniert am besten in Kombination mit einem Ventilator..


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (13. Juli 2010)

also mir ist heute ein prospekt vom bauhaus in die hände gefallen. standventilator 40cm für 13,99.
also gleich mal hingefahren und schon gefreut endlich etwas angenehmere luft zuhause zu haben...
aber nix wars. alles ausverkauft. also zum hornbach paar meter weiter. direkt jemanden vom service gefragt der gleich lachen musste...

naja aufm heimweg noch nen kleinen umweg gemacht und zu nem anderem hornbach und bauhaus. wieder fehlanzeige.

bei ebay auf einen geboten. da scheinen es leute richtig nötig zu ham, ging für 55€ weg.


wie ist es bitte möglich das alle ventilatoren ausverkauft sind? zu dumm das mein alter ventilator beim umzug irgendwie verschwunden ist.
hätte gleich nen neuen kaufen sollen...


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juli 2010)

Bestell bei Amazon, da sollten noch einige sein, wenn nicht: lulz ownd.^^


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2010)

Was sollen Ventilatoren bringen? SIe bewegensie sowieso schwüle Luft. Das bringt doch kaum was...Schale mit kaltem Wasser auf tisch stellen und immer wieder wechseln. Hilft gegen hitze und rauchgeruch.

Ich versteh auch nicht, warum eder depp sonen Fächer mitbruíngt. Ich finde, die bringen noch mehr zum schwitzen als dass sie erfrischen.


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Mit den Kleidern in den Pool springen, ohne abzutrocknen wieder raus, und wenn nixmehr tropft wieder ins Haus.
> 
> Bei mir hats ca ne Stunde lang feucht aber kühl gehalten, funktioniert am besten in Kombination mit einem Ventilator..


Danach hat man mit Pech aber auch eine Erkältung oder eine Blasenentzündung. Deshalb soll man nach dem Baden ja auch die Badekleidung wechseln. 
Aber okay, Männer bekommen ja eh seltener Blasenentzündungen.



Soladra schrieb:


> Schale mit kaltem Wasser auf tisch stellen und immer wieder wechseln. Hilft gegen hitze und rauchgeruch.


Wie man bei der Hitze in der Wohnung rauchen kann, ist mir sowieso unverständlich. Da würde mir bei der Hitze schlecht und schwindelig werden. 
Und wenn man mit einem Fächer wie ein Irrer herumwedelt, ist man selbst schuld. Da schwitzt man dann noch mehr. In Bus und Bahn, Uni oder Schule hat man aber nun mal keine andere Möglichkeit. Dort lassen sich eher schlecht Schalen aufstellen.

Am besten ist es immer noch, die Wohnung vor der heißen Mittagssonne zu schützen. Heißt: Rollos runter, Fenster zu. Lüften sollte man am besten morgens und Abends. Besonders, wenn es draussen gestürmt oder geregnet hat, denn danach kühlt sich die Luft meist angenehm ab. Wen man dann nach Hause kommt, ist es nicht ganz so unerträglich.

Ansonsten darauf achten, nicht eiskalt zu duschen. Das ist im ersten Moment angenehm, aber danach schwitzt man noch mehr, als vorher.
Ich dusche bei der Hitze lauwarm und trinke durchaus auch warmen Tee, das funktioniert ganz gut.

Seit gestern habe ich einen USB-Ventilator, den ich an meinen Laptop anschliesse, wenn ich in der Uni sitze. Ist ganz praktisch und angenehm.


----------



## Dweencore (13. Juli 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> kalt duschen.


Eigentlich bewirkt Kalt duschen genau das Gegenteil, der Körper versucht danach den Körper zu wärmen, wobei er Energie verbraucht und man Schwitzt (oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Ich mach es aber auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Oben ohne (ehehe) mit nem nassen pali umgehangen, dazu kaltes wasser & 2x am tag duschen :-)




Klingt ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber im Büro, ich weiss nicht - da bin ich dann doch zu prüde


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wie man bei der Hitze in der Wohnung rauchen kann, ist mir sowieso unverständlich.



mal kurz gefixed...ach nee...



> Wie man bei der Hitze in der Wohnung rauchen kann, ist mir sowieso unverständlich.



so stimmts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (13. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab eiskaltes Wasser in eine Sprühflasche gefüllt und sprüh mich damit ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr erfrischend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juli 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Also ich hab eiskaltes Wasser in eine Sprühflasche gefüllt und sprüh mich damit ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und turnt mich dazu noch an grrrr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und turnt mich dazu noch an grrrr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ähhh break is 15 und männlich nur so nebenbei


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ähhh break is 15 und männlich nur so nebenbei



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (13. Juli 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Keller ftw. Hier ist es schön kühl



word


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> made my day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alter:15 Jahre altGeburtstag:Februar 20, 1995Gender: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (13. Juli 2010)

Und wo liegt das Problem :O ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Juli 2010)

dein titel ist eine lüge breaky :<
du bist doch der trvste hier :*

@ topic
ventilator, 2 mal am tag duschen gehen, kein t-shirt tragen und eis essen ftw!


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Juli 2010)

Kein Problem - nur eine lustige Vorstellung, wie Alkopopsteuer von diesem Kopfkino angeturnt wird.
Aber da gibts ja noch andere, die von 15 jährigen Knaben angeturnt werden ...(und ich mein nicht die 12 jährigen Mädchen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt: Mich würde mal interessieren, ob es rein medizinisch einen Sinn macht, viel Wasser zu trinken. Im Sinne eines Kühlungeffektes. Ob sich damit wirklich die Körpertemperatur merklich sinken lässt?


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2010)

leg dihc mal in ne badewanne voller eis DAS lässt die körpertemperatur merklich sinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (13. Juli 2010)

Das sind wohl die besten Tips die man gegben kann (quelle: derstandard.at)


Helle, weit geschnittene Kleidung tragen - sie schützt die Haut vor Sonne.
Täglich mindestens 2 Liter (oder mehr) trinken. Als Durstlöscher sind Trink- und Mineralwasser, aber auch ungesüßte Kräuter- und Früchtetees gut geeignet. Mit Wasser verdünnte Fruchtsäfte liefern zusätzlich wertvolle Vitamine. Mit dem Schweiß abgesonderte Mineralstoffe lassen sich durch Suppen oder Brühe wieder zuführen.
Dagegen sollten Alkohol und koffeinhaltige Getränke wie insbesondere Kaffee und schwarzer Tee gemieden werden, weil sie zusätzlich dem Körper Wasser entziehen.
Wer sich zum Trinken überwinden muss, kann sich auch ein wenig mit wasserreichen Obst- oder Gemüsesorten helfen. Ideal als Snack oder Nascherei zwischendurch eignen sich Melonen, Gurken, Cocktailtomaten oder Erdbeeren. Diese enthalten einen relativ hohen Flüssigkeitsanteil, was ebenfalls dazu beiträgt, den Flüssigkeitshaushalt bei der Sommerhitze zu regeln.
Fette Speisen belasten in der Hitze zusätzlich den Körper. Obst, Salate und mageres Fleisch passen besser zu heißen Tagen.
Handgelenke oder Unterarme in kaltes Wasser halten. Benetzen Sie zusätzlich Ihren Nacken und die Schläfen mit kaltem Wasser. Wo es geht ist eine Fußwanne mit kaltem Wasser eine Wohltat.
Den Kopf mit einer Kopfbedeckung schützen (Kappe, Sonnenhut usw.). Zu viel Sonne erzeugt Schwindel, Kreislaufprobleme und sogar Übelkeit.
Gegen Hitze im Auto: Das Auto und die Insassen sollen vor hohen Temperaturen geschützt werden. Vor dem Wegfahren Türen und Fenster öffnen, beim Fahren das Gebläse auf Durchlüftung stellen bzw. die Klima-Anlage verwenden. Kinder und Tiere im Auto mit einem Sonnenschutz an den Seitenfenstern vor zu großer Hitze bewahren. Besonders geeignet sind Sonnenrollos bzw. Sonnenschutzfolie an den Fenstern. Bei Hitze im Auto sollten alle Passagiere außerdem regelmäßig trinken - auch dann, wenn dafür der eine oder andere Halt mehr eingelegt werden muss. Nie dürfen Kinder oder Tiere alleine im Wagen zurückgelassen werden - auch nicht bei ganz kurzen Pausen.
Am Morgen alle Fenster weit öffnen und die kühle Morgenluft in den Raum lassen. So bleiben die Räume eine Weile angenehm kühl. Räumlichkeiten tagsüber verdunkeln und Fenster schließen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juli 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Kein Problem - nur eine lustige Vorstellung, wie Alkopopsteuer von diesem Kopfkino angeturnt wird.
> Aber da gibts ja noch andere, die von 15 jährigen Knaben angeturnt werden ...(und ich mein nicht die 12 jährigen Mädchen
> 
> 
> ...



Er geht auf meine Schule von daher ist das ok. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ist ein attraktiver Junger Mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)








Nunja, wenn ich eisiges Wasser trinke wird mir ein paar Sekunden später wieder warm. Aber du schwitzt im Sommer locker mehr als 1.5 Liter aus (ohne Sport). Also die Wassermenge solle man mind. trinken und viel schaded auch keineswegs und ist nützlich die Wärme zu überstehen (am besten (stilles) Wasser).


----------



## Breakyou (13. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Er geht auf meine Schule von daher ist das ok.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß nicht ob es gut ist aber ich trink täglich 4-5 Liter Wasser :<
Mit Zimmertemperatur.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2010)

naja wenns dich ned stört das du alle 15 min aufs klo musst^^


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Juli 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab letztens mal was gelesen, dass zu viel trinken auch nicht gesund ist, da es irgendwie die Mineralien dann durchs Wasser lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 rausspühlen würde. Aber bei den Temperaturen heißt es wohl je mehr man schwitz desto mehr sollte man trinken!

Aber wie viele schon sagten zu kalt ist auch nicht gut! Der Körper wird zu stark runter gekühlt und muss sich wieder auf die normale Körpertemperatur erwärmen, was Energie kostet und man somit nur noch mehr schwitzt! 

Das mit dem Koffeein und dem Flüssigkeitsentzug ist so eine Sache wurde jetzt schon häufig genug widerlegt!


----------



## Haxxler (13. Juli 2010)

Viel trinken ist immer gut. Vorallem auch nicht zu kaltes Wasser oder Bier trinken, sonst muss der Körper zuviel arbeiten und heizt wieder.


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Juli 2010)

Schamy1 schrieb:


> Eigentlich bewirkt Kalt duschen genau das Gegenteil, der Körper versucht danach den Körper zu wärmen, wobei er Energie verbraucht und man Schwitzt (oder so ähnlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und, schwitzt du danach? Kann ich für meinen Teil jedenfalls nicht nachvollziehen. Nur wenn's Wasser vorher heiss/warm war. Aber sonst empfinde ich es als sehr erfrischend. Wie nach'm Saunagang das Eisbad. UUAAA ... aber geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Juli 2010)

Hm, gibt ja ja schon recht viele Antworten hier, leider wiederholt sich vieles. Was haltet ihr von unkonventionellen Mitteln, zB scharfes Essen ?


----------



## yves1993 (13. Juli 2010)

Mir wird schon allein wenn ich den Tour de France anschaue zum schwitzen übel heiß...

Sind die Lebensmüde? :x


----------



## Breakyou (13. Juli 2010)

Eine richtig kalte, frische Ananas essen :>
oder generell frisches Obst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (14. Juli 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Hm, gibt ja ja schon recht viele Antworten hier, leider wiederholt sich vieles. Was haltet ihr von unkonventionellen Mitteln, zB scharfes Essen ?



Jap soll helfen weil man durch scharfes Essen schwitzt, was ja der natürliche Prozess der Körpers ist sich abzukühlen.


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Juli 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Jap soll helfen weil man durch scharfes Essen schwitzt, was ja der natürliche Prozess der Körpers ist sich abzukühlen.




Das aber irgendwie auch kontraproduktiv, weil wenn mir so richtig die Suppe vom Körper läuft und sich Teller grosse Flecken unter den Armen breit machen, fühl ich mich aber nicht wirklich "frischer"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das kann ja dann auch iwie nicht stimmen...
Hab´s heute mal mit einem feuchten T-Shirt versucht, hat so ca. 1 Stunde geholfen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Juli 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> frische Ananas essen :>


Ananas entwässert aber, keine gute Idee. :>


----------



## Perkone (14. Juli 2010)

Ihr habts es ja noch alle gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich darf zur Zeit in 4er Schicht Streifendienst in Niederösterreich in verschiedensten Dörfern machen, in voller Montur (Lange Hose, Lederstiefel usw). Da hab ich keine Möglichkeit abzukühlen und das Wasser im Puch G wird auch nach ner Stunde warm...


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juli 2010)

So, habs heute probiert, scharfes Essen.

Hm...es funktioniert schon, man schwitzt viel und im Endeffekt kühlt es. Davon abgesehen schwitzt man eben viel, ich weiß klingt doof. Es erfrischt nicht, sagen wir es so.


----------



## Manoroth (15. Juli 2010)

einfach mit den ganzen klamotten in einen see/pool/irgend n anderes wasser ähnliches dingsi rein springen

is schon vom wasser her eine super abkühlung und die nassen klamotten halten einen mindestens eine stunde lang schön kühl <3


----------



## Potpotom (15. Juli 2010)

Nennt mich altmodisch... aber...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2010)

Am erfrischendsten ist immernoch ne Wasserschlacht. Zu empfehlen mit Eimern und Plastikwasserflaschen ^_^


----------



## Kremlin (15. Juli 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Nennt mich altmodisch... aber...



ich beneide dich.


----------



## Jokxer (15. Juli 2010)

Ins Auto setzen und Klima einschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## TaroEld (15. Juli 2010)

Fetten, in den Boden eingelassenen Pool mit 25 Grad Wassertemperatur zu hause stehen zu haben hilft. Harrharr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (15. Juli 2010)

Sowas hier <3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90VyvOhPmA0&feature=fvw


----------



## The Paladin (16. Juli 2010)

Ich melde mich mal, hab bei einen Verwandten einen Laptop mit Internet.

Hier im Norden Bosniens ist es Sauheiß und es hat seit ca. 10 Tagen nicht mehr geregnet. Ich verrecke hier weil wir keinen Keller im Haus haben und mein Zimmer im ersten Stock ist und kein Fliegengitter hat was die Stechmücken aufhalten könnte. Nur noch in den größeren Städten gibt es Anti-Stechmücken-Mittel und das Städtische Schwimmbad ist überfüllt. Ich schmelze hier förmlich vor mir hin und die einzige kühlung gibt ein 20 Jahre alter Ventilator.

Nur noch 10 Tage und ich bin wieder in Österreich, nur noch 10 Tage ..........

Ich hoffe ihr überlebt die Hitze bei euch in Deutschland. In Österreich habe ich ein Kellerzimmer und es ist nach Norden gerichtet, mit einem Fenster nach Norden plus Fliegengitter.

Mit schwitzenden Grüßen, euer Paladin ^^


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

Etwas sehr warmes trinken.











Ja das ist mein ernst

@the paladin

in der Toskana hat es seit März nichtmehr geregnet :>


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Etwas sehr warmes trinken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt genau, der körper kühlt sich ab um das GEträng zu neutalisieren.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (18. August 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wie geht ihr damit um?


Ich liege mit aufgedrehter Musik drausen, vor allem bei 40grad im Schatten und ohne Wind. Ist doch Perfekt!
(das wetter bei uns ist grad schlecht, aber sobald es wieder heis wird->sonnenbaden inc.)

P.S.: Dieser Post ist mein voller Ernst


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2010)

Ich will die Hitze zurück -.-


----------



## Soramac (18. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich will die Hitze zurück -.-



Ich will Kälte verdammt nochmal. Hier ist jeden Tag 32-35 Grad heiss... da wird man bekloppt.


----------



## eMJay (18. August 2010)

Schön für dich... Wir hatten 4 Wochen Sommer jetzt ist gibt es schon Herbst. Auf der Zugspitze gibt es Neuschnee und die temps. Gehen kaum über 20 grad.


----------



## Soramac (18. August 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Schön für dich...



So ein Ton kannste dir auch mal abgewoehnen.


----------



## eMJay (18. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich will Kälte verdammt nochmal.


 Ton? Dein Ton ist auch nicht wirklich besser.... und das schon einige Zeit nicht....
 Es war eigentlich als scherz gemeint... Oder eine Beschreibung wie es hier ist... Keinesfalls um dich anzumachen oder was auch immer du dir dabei gedacht hast.
Es ist nicht überall auf der Welt heiß und es ist nicht selbstverständlich dass statt einer Heizung eine Klimaanlage im Haus/Wohnung verbaut ist.
Es ist eigentlich schon schlimm dass man fast die Heizung anmachen muss um auf 20 grad im Wohnzimmer zukommen und das im August. 
Da brauchst du mit deinem Miami Wetter hier nicht antanzen. Wir brauchen auch keine 35 grad. Aber drüben ist es normal. Ich kann mich aber nicht erinnern dass es in den letzten Jahren im August so kalt war. 

Wärst du im Winter mal da gewesen da hättest du deine Kälte gehabt. Fast 3 Monate fast jeden Tag Schneeschippen und das um 5 Uhr frühs vor der Arbeit. Sorry aber da schwitze ich lieber etwas.

Wir bräuchten hier doch noch etwas Sommer um uns von dem kalten Winter und dem nicht so tollen Frühling zu erholen.


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2010)

Jungs, geht euch nicht an die Gurgel, ja?


Sora, schieb mal 5 Grad rüber, dammit man hier Abends über die 10gradgrenze kommt und ich nicht den Allerwertesten mir abbibber.


----------



## Dominau (18. August 2010)

Ich find das Wetter so Perfekt. 
Nicht zu Warm, nicht zu kalt.

Ich freu mich schon wieder auf den Winter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sommer = Bäähh..


----------



## schneemaus (18. August 2010)

Hier is toll. Tagsüber zwischen 15 und 18 Grad, nachts angenehm kühl zum Schlafen. Ich kann mich Dominau nur anschließen, hier ist es perfekt!


----------



## Edou (18. August 2010)

Ich find den Winter auch toll. (Bin ja auch ein November Kind) Aber ich finds Schade das der Sommer so schnell Verblasst ist. Hab die Hitze irgendwie gemocht, und jetzt Regned es so viel und ist Bewölkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diabolo1234504 (18. August 2010)

Hitze? Ich bin erkältet -.-


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2010)

diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Hitze? Ich bin erkältet -.-



Ich auch n bissl. Sommergrippe *hahawielustig*


----------



## yves1993 (18. August 2010)

[font="Arial,Helvetica"]Ortszeit[/font] [font="Arial,Helvetica"]*Sa, 21.08.*[/font] [font="Arial,Helvetica"]*So, 22.08.*[/font] [font="Arial,Helvetica"]*Mo, 23.08.*[/font] [font="Arial,Helvetica"]Tiefst-
Temperatur[/font] [font="Arial,Helvetica"]*14°C*[/font] [font="Arial,Helvetica"]*16°C*[/font] [font="Arial,Helvetica"]*17°C*[/font] [font="Arial,Helvetica"]Höchst-
Temperatur[/font] *[font="Arial,Helvetica"]25°C[/font]* *[font="Arial,Helvetica"]27°C[/font]* *[font="Arial,Helvetica"]29°C[/font]* [font="Arial,Helvetica"]Wetter[/font] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [font="Arial,Helvetica"]Wind[/font] [font="Arial,Helvetica"]W 2 [/font] [font="Arial,Helvetica"]W 2-3[/font] [font="Arial,Helvetica"]S 3 [/font]
Sieht doch garnet mal so schlecht aus.
Quelle: http://www.wetteronl...sen/Dresden.htm

Das Forum nervt solangsam... zu blöd das so darzustellen wie mans copy pasted hat.

Dann doch lieber Screen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (18. August 2010)

Irgendwie mag ich dieses Regenwetter...
Grad hier in Berlin, wenn ich  nachts durch leere Straßen laufe und es regnet, fühlt man sich dann wie Rorschach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei es schon schön gewesen wäre, wenn der Sommer etwas länger gehalten hätte.


----------



## yves1993 (18. August 2010)

Wow...

Pro7 Newstime sagt sogar fürs Wochenende über 30° vorraus, na dann nicht heulen Leute :>


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (18. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich find den Winter auch toll. (Bin ja auch ein November Kind)


Bin im November geboren und HASSE den Winter abgrundtief.
ich freu mich aufs Wochenende :>


----------



## Dweencore (18. August 2010)

Derzeit müsste ich auch eher waa gegen die Kälte tun.
Meine schönen Sommerferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

Kein Ferienjob?


----------



## Dweencore (18. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kein Ferienjob?


Meine schönen Sommerferien².


----------



## LiangZhou (18. August 2010)

NEUNZEHN GRAD, BEWÖLKT!

*jubelt und den Champagner auspackt*


----------

